# IBS, bladder problems, vulva problems



## CBL33 (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm wondering if anyone out there is experiencing the same problems I am. For years I have had IBS and vulvar pain. The last few years I have been diagnosed with intersticial cystitis (I hope I spelled that right). I really feel it is all connected and have, in fact, had it confirmed by an internist that I waited six months to see. He told me that he had no idea how to treat these things. I've notice that everthing seems to revolve around my cycle. Symptoms blow up the week before my period, level off during, are okay for the week after, and then everything starts up again. I also get canker sores quite frequently and have horrible fatigue. As I type this I realize I sound like a kook. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I experience most everything you have stated except I do not have interstitial cystitis. I've never had a doctor do a thing for me--they all want to put me on Prozac.Christine


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

HI CBL,While I do not have IC( Interstitial Cystitis), I do share some of the same symptoms from it. I have heard of a product called "CystaQ" which may be able to help. I do not know much about it, but if you go to yahoo, and type "CystaQ" and/or "Interstitial Cystitis" in the search engine, it should give you some links and some info which could be beneficial. It's worth checking into.By the way I have just ordered an herbal product called " bladder control" .. and am waiting for it to arrive to see how it works.Good luck to youJeanne


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

CBL, yes, I can sure relate to what you say - not exactly but close enough. From time to time nowadays (but not at the moment) I'll actually feel relatively good for a few days at a time. That's good for me.I do think that for some of us women, so much can revolve around our cycles. IMO, hormonal fluctuations/imbalances can affect our nervous and immune systems, which can in turn affect our GI systems and bladders, and on and on. Doctors can't seem to do much if anything about it. But, yes, you might want to try Cysta-Q. My urologist recommended it to me (I didn't try it, as I seemed to finally get a bit better bladderwise, but it seems like it might be a good product).


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I too have bladder problems with my IBS. It is usually frequency, urgency and burning. Sometimes it feels as if my colon is pressing on my bladder from the left. Does anyone else ever feel that?


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I dont have the bladder problems but Ive defiantely got the vulvar problem. Also ibs.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

spartina, yes, not nearly as often as before, though. at certain "key" times, my uterus (prob. not colon) feels like it's pressing against my bladder. sometimes I also have a bit of vulvar pain.


----------

